# Dr. Bronner's Copycat LS



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 30, 2021)

While messing around YouTube I came across this excellent video. It's quick and to the point with good shots of each step of the process. I truly wish all soap making videos were like this.  She makes it look so easy!

*How to Make Dr. Bronner's Mild Castile Liquid Soap*

Find the recipe and details on the author's blog: *Dr. Bronner's Copycat LS.*

As it happens, I make my own version of Dr. B's Baby Mild Castile Soap. I use the same oils but in different amounts. It's a good thing.


----------



## Juggsy (Sep 30, 2021)

I love Tracey. She's got s couple of different versions now and I've had some brilliant conversations with this beautiful human over the last few years. It was with Tracey's help that I worked out how little hemp oil Dr Bronner's are using. They now use palm oil - They never used to. Been reading her blog for a few years now.

She is such a beautiful human. With her help I was able to work out a deodorant formula that works for me. It's based on her green tea one. Like Tracey I have extremely sensitive pits.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 30, 2021)

DR. BRONNER’S COPYCAT CASTILE TUTORIAL by Tracy Ariza
(Find recipe using the link above. Scroll about half way down.)

ANALYSIS FOR RESIZING by Zany

25 oz. coconut oil = 61%
8 oz olive oil = 19.5%
5 oz hemp oil = 12.2%
3 oz jojoba oil = 7.3%
41 oz. TOTAL = 100%

9.68 oz KOH
KOH amount (9.68 oz X 3 = 29 oz. liquid (rounded)
29 oz. liquid amount divided between water & glycerin
21 oz distilled water = 72.4% water (rounded)
8 oz glycerin = 27.6 % glycerin







So, to make a small trial batch, i.e., 500 grams or 16 oz.
SET UP
Choose: *Water : Lye Ratio* - Type in *3:1*
Type in *-5 *(note minus mark) *SF*

Choose % and type in the % of each oil:
61% coconut oil 
19.5% olive oil
12.2% hemp oil
*7.3%* jojoba oil*









Once completed, go back to the first page to resize the batch to your preference or use it as is. NOTE: Round up Ounces of oil to whole numbers, i.e.,  25, 8, 5, 3 oz..

*OPTION: Because jojoba is a liquid wax, if we use 7.3% jojoba oil, the author stated it will make the LS cloudy. For better clarity, lower the amount to 2% and increase the olive to 22% and the hemp oil to 15%. So our formula now looks like this:

61% coconut oil 
22% olive oil
15% hemp oil
2% jojoba oil

NOTE: Due to the change, recalculate the KOH amount.

3.85 oz KOH X 3 = 11.5 oz. liquid (rounded)
8.5 oz distilled water = 74% water (rounded)
3 oz glycerin = 26 % glycerin

HTH


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 30, 2021)

OPTION: Since I know from experience that 32 oz. oils will result in a gallon of LS (approx.) after dilution, my final recipe looks like this:

19.4 oz. coconut oil
7 oz olive oil 
5 oz hemp oil 
0.6 oz jojoba oil
32 oz. TOTAL

7.7 oz. (218g) KOH X 3  = 23 oz. Liquid
17 oz distilled water
6 oz glycerin






DILUTION - I dilute all at once in a large stainless steel pot on range top. Store in gallon jug.
Weigh paste.
Calculate dilution water = 40% Soap to 60% water.
Bring water to boil in a large stainless steel pot.
Add chunked up paste.
Cover.
Turn heat to MED/LOW to LOW for 3-4 hours.
Watch that it doesn’t overflow. The object is not to cook the paste but rather to get it to absorb all the water — keep it just below a simmer. You can break up the pieces gently with a spoon but do NOT use a stick blender.
The paste will dissolve all of a sudden when it reaches 160°F.

Pour into a 1 gallon container. Top off if needed with enough water to make 128 oz.
Sequester 2 weeks.


----------



## Juggsy (Oct 14, 2021)

If you made it with the 15% hemp and 2% jojoba compare it with Dr Bronner's you'll notice it's so different.  Also, Tracey's recipe is based of the old Dr Bronner's - i still have an old bottle from 12 years ago.
A friend gave me her bottle to refill recently and there's a change in ingredients.
I'm still playing with the ratios.
But new ingredient list: Water, Organic Coconut Oil, Potassium Hydroxide, Organic Palm Kernel Oil, Organic Olive Oil, Organic Hemp Oil, Organic Jojoba Oil, Citric Acid, Tocopherol

12 years ago there was no palm kernel oil.
I am thinking they just wanted to make it cheaper. From the colour and smell, I do not believe they are using more than 7% hemp (i think it's lower - i think there's a discussion about this in comments or could be IG but from which of the formulas I can't remember).

As said, I've been using and tweaking Tracey's formula since 2017. Before then my castile soap was just olive oil 80% and 20% coconut- no glycerine. If I had known that I could have shared this I would have. A tip if making peppermint batch use peppermint hydrosol instead of water. Then you can get away with using less HEC if thickening.

Do you thicken yours? I do, with  HEC (stays clear). I use it at 1.1% diluted in glycerine for most. The paste also lasts ages! I found one downstairs a month ago - think I must be from 2018? The writing is faded. I've not tried diluting it yet but it still smells fine.?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 14, 2021)

Juggsy said:


> Do you thicken yours?


Nope. I don't feel the need. Finding the *"perfect measure"* during the dilution phase is key to finding the right viscosity, IMO and IME. I take my cue from other all natural liquid soaps on the market, i.e., *Dr. Bronners Pure Castile**, Dr. Woods Pure Almond Castile, Vermont Liquid Castile Soap,* to name a few. None of them use a thickener (as far as I can tell ).



Juggsy said:


> The paste also lasts ages! I found one downstairs a month ago - think I must be from 2018?


 Good to know.

I had a similar experience recently. I found a 4 oz. bottle of *Zany's Flaxseed Shampoo* while cleaning out my soap cupboard. It was 4 years old. Still as lovely as the day it was made. I was out of it, so I wasted no time using it up.


----------



## Juggsy (Oct 14, 2021)

I was doing that too but found some people don't like it. Even though it's super concentrated.  
So, for handwash that i sell I add HEC. I also use it as an anionic surfactants for making body wash but add other things. 

For home, I just dilute mine with less water than you do. I was doing 50% but most of the time I am lazy and just add water as necessary. For home only and a couple of really close friends who then dilute further.


----------



## Lyric (Oct 16, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> While messing around YouTube I came across this excellent video. It's quick and to the point with good shots of each step of the process. I truly wish all soap making videos were like this.  She makes it look so easy!
> 
> *How to Make Dr. Bronner's Mild Castile Liquid Soap*
> 
> Find the recipe and details on the author's blog: *Dr. Bronner's Copycat LS.*


If I return to soapmaking I believe it would be of the liquid variety.  Thanks for sharing this resource.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 16, 2021)

Lyric said:


> Thanks for sharing this resource.


You're welcome.


----------

